# astro/marble fails on FreeBSD-8.1-amd64



## jewsofeast (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,

astro/marble fails with patch error.

Here is the error -


```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for marble-4.5.5
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for KDE/kdeedu-4.5.5.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for marble-4.5.5
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for marble-4.5.5
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to ./marble/Findlibgps.cmake.rej
=> Patch patch-marble__Findlibgps.cmake failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-marble__CMakeLists.txt applied cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/astro/marble.
```

Here is .rej -


```
***************
*** 1,10 ****
- # - Find Gpsd libs - gps daemon library
- #
- # This module finds if Gpsd is installed.
- #
- # Copyright (c) 2006, Andrew Manson, <g.real.ate@gmail.com>
- #
  
- include(FindPkgConfig)
  
- pkg_check_modules(libgps libgps>=2.35)
--- 1,16 ----
+ # LIBGPS_FOUND - system has the LIBGPS library
+ # LIBGPS_INCLUDE_DIR - the LIBGPS include directory
+ # LIBGPS_LIBRARIES - The libraries needed to use LIBGPS
  
+ if(LIBGPS_INCLUDE_DIR AND LIBGPS_LIBRARIES)
+   set(LIBGPS_FOUND TRUE)
+ else(LIBGPS_INCLUDE_DIR AND LIBGPS_LIBRARIES)
  
+   find_path(LIBGPS_INCLUDE_DIR NAMES gps.h)
+   find_library(LIBGPS_LIBRARIES NAMES gps)
+ 
+   include(FindPackageHandleStandardArgs)
+   find_package_handle_standard_args(libgps DEFAULT_MSG LIBGPS_INCLUDE_DIR LIBGPS_LIBRARIES)
+ 
+   mark_as_advanced(LIBGPS_INCLUDE_DIR LIBGPS_LIBRARIES)
+ endif(LIBGPS_INCLUDE_DIR AND LIBGPS_LIBRARIES)
```



This port worked on i386 a week before, not sure what went wrong this time. My ports collection is up-to-date.

Best,

Dave


----------



## jewsofeast (Feb 18, 2011)

I removed all patches that failed previously and installed devel/astro


----------

